# snail question



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

do apple snails have to be acclimated like fish. or do you just put them in the tank rigth away.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

better safe then sry acclimate them


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

better safe then sry acclimate them


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

gotta wait, if not they will drowned. If they are given to you near dry gradually add water to the bag over a couple of hours til they climb the walls of the bag then its safe to put them in, if not dry float them like they are fish.


----------



## mannyman (Jan 24, 2005)

thanks for all your reply
I'll go and get the apple snails I saw at my lfs.


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus @ Tue Apr 26 said:


> gotta wait, if not they will drowned. If they are given to you near dry gradually add water to the bag over a couple of hours til they climb the walls of the bag then its safe to put them in, if not dry float them like they are fish.


Actually that is a myth. Apple snails have both a lung and gills. I've recieved and shipped many snails, and never had any drown from being put in water after arriving in a bag. Have a great week!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

really, well when get them in at work I tried just dropping them in and they died then the next time i tried the other way and they lived... hmm but these are mystery snails


----------



## ijedic (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,
Sometimes it takes them as long as 24 hours to get moving about after shipping. The first shipment I ever recieved, some of the snails started moving as soon as they got back in water, and some were either floating or sinking. I thought they were goners. I was going to bury them, but some of the ladies at applesnail.net told me to just give them some time, and then do the sniff test the next day. I was so glad I did, because the next day, they were all about. This was back when the purples first appeared on the market, and my first mail order snails LOL! They were pretty costly, so I'm glad I gave them more time. I've purchased a lot of snails from Woodle on Aquabid, and she ships them dry (or moist). I just float them for about 15 minutes, then cut the bags open and plop 'em in the tank. In this hobby, everyone has their own ways of doing things, and that's a great thing! If we all did everything the same way, we'd never learn new stuff! Have fun!


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

when i order snails from Terri from Rainbow snails i never float them i just let them plop right into the tank and some times they float or sink, yes purple snails are expensive but i love the little guys..


----------

